# Gérer le local et iCloud : Comment ?



## Nicolarts (19 Août 2019)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un question peut-être bête mais je n'ai pas trouvé dans l'internet. Je vais vous expliquer mon situation : 

Je travaille sur un dossier de projet et dès je le terminé donc je n'ai plus besoin de le garder au local alors il me suffirait cliquer un sous-menu de "déstockger" le local mais le dossier reste afficher sur le serveur du cloud. J'ai toujours fait comme ça sur Windows 10 avec OneDrive. Mais sur Mac, je ne trouve pas ce petit outil pour gérer "facile" avec iCloud. 

Ma question est que si vous connaissez un extension (gratuit ou payent) pour gérer le stockage d'un dossier entre le local et iCloud ? 

Merci


----------



## guytoon48 (20 Août 2019)

Kyubia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un question peut-être bête mais je n'ai pas trouvé dans l'internet. Je vais vous expliquer mon situation :
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
iCloud n'est pas une sauvegarde conventionnelle, c'est une synchronisation...


----------



## Nicolarts (21 Août 2019)

Alors comment je désactive un synchronisation d'un dossier ? 

Imaginons, un Macbook Pro qui a 128 go et un iPad Pro a 128 go avec un abonnement de 2To de iCloud, comment on peut gérer ça ?


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2019)

Pour désactiver la synchronisation, il faut enlever ton dossier d'iCloud et le mettre soit dans un autre dossier non synchronisé ou sur un support externe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2019)

Sauf que là, c’est dans l’autre sens qu’il veut ça. Pas en local mais sur le cloud...

Sans doute infaisable sur iCloud... (je ne me suis jamais posé la question)


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2019)

Dans l'autre sens ce n'est pas possible. iCloud est géré de manière autonome par le système. Donc, soit il faut patienter et ne plus utiliser le dossier qui devrait se retrouver seulement dans le Cloud à un moment ou un autre (mais ce n'est même pas sur). Cela dépend de la place disponible sur les différents appareils connectés.


----------



## Nicolarts (21 Août 2019)

Merci pour vos réponses. Tout ce que je veux savoir. 

Dommage, iCloud n'est pas pratique pour gérer les dossiers.... Donc je vais réfléchir un autre solution à suivre pour mon travail de Macbook Air.


----------



## GoLDoZ (28 Août 2019)

Pourquoi ce n'est pas pratique?


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2019)

GoLDoZ a dit:


> Pourquoi ce n'est pas pratique?


Surement pour la raison invoquée : ne pas avoir le control de ce qui reste sur l'ordinateur ou non.


----------

